# whats the most stable version of freebsd



## amd64 (Jan 13, 2009)

hi all

just wondered what the most stable (with less bugs) version of freebsd is as i have had problems with installing from the bootonly disc on 7.1 here


thanks 

paul


----------



## robertclemens (Jan 13, 2009)

That's a hard question to answer. I run 7.1-RELEASE and it is a really excellent version. I think your question is misleading and avoids the real problem.

I would recommend 7.1. I think you should try the full CD and not just bootonly and see how it works then. I believe you could get 7.1 fully working. It provides the most features. Excellent efficiency and really provides a stable solution. 7.0 was also a great release. The 6.xx release branch is also good but I favor the 7.xx releases instead.

I can appreciate your want to use bootonly. But I'd make sure you give 7.1 a real effort shot before you decide it's "unstable" or feel the need to use an older release.

GO FOR IT!

In order that I'd recommend:
7.1
7.0
6.4


----------



## amd64 (Jan 13, 2009)

hi robertclemens

thanks for the reply , i aint really using the bootonly for a reason its just because i could not find the full 3 cd which i burn little while ago and i had it laying about but then come cross the freeze which looks like something is making my laptop freeze while install , if it wasnt for that the process want run but when it happens none of the keys work even ctrl alt delete dont work and i have to turn it off by pressing the power button. But when i install it on my laptop before with the 3 cd it worked fine so i dont know whats causing the laptop to freeze.


----------



## tom-pele (Jan 14, 2009)

*ver .6.4*

I use to say different mission / objective differrent need,

I started getting acquinted with freebsd, with simple commands, download iso file some eraly ver. 6.x , and tested and failing and failing until learning - and im not pro yet  - though
for desktop use i can recommend starting with desktopbsd, or the relatively new pc-bsd with new kde 4 , - got a cool looking too .

But for server i had being testing caching named savers / bind , for mx lookup check for some barracuda servers, there i'd use 6.4 though i haven't tested it yet - but surely many developers  hours have been spend there to reach ver. 6.4; i'd use for production on real world.

hope this was adequate to You


----------



## coolest (Jan 14, 2009)

We'll for me it's release I installed it in new box, so far all of them are stable... Starting from version 5.3 box up to 7.1... A lot of boxes...  I've been waiting for those boxes to crash so that I can replace it but still standing x( ... Anyway just sharing... 

If you have new machine, go for 7.1-release...


----------

